# Suicide is not an answer?



## sonoffaith (May 8, 2005)

Okay suicide is not an answer I believe that but how do we make it through when we are hurting enough to want to end our own lives? Wanting to stop hurting and  wanting to commit suicide are not the same thing and I understand that, but what do you do when you don't want to do anything? When all the fun is gone out of life it makes it hard to even want to try. It's also kinda of hard to care about anyone else when you don't care about yourself. From having read some of the posts on here I understand that while some of you may not feel the same way I do you know what it feels like to be depressed and suicidal. I know that I don't WANT to kill myself but I do wish I was dead. I'm tired of living like this day in and day out. There isn't a day that goes by that I don't think of suicide.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 9, 2005)

That's when you seek the help of an expert, sonoffaith. Help to change what it is about your life that you find intolerable. And help to find additional reasons for living, for not giving up.

Have you been in therapy yet?


----------



## sonoffaith (May 10, 2005)

I have my first meeting with a therapotist tomorrow. But I have no idea what I want to say to her. I don't know even know how I feel most of the time how am I going to explain it to anyone else?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 10, 2005)

sonoffaith, you don't need to worry about what to say to the therapist. He or she will likely use that first session to ask what decided you to come to see a therapist (i.e., what is it you are having difficulty with or are concerned about) and then will ask you questions about your background, your family, your personla history, etc.

Let the therapist worry about what to say. That his/her job. )


----------

